# Secret Santa Chat



## MiniGrace (Oct 31, 2011)

I am happy and excited to be doing Secret Santa this year! Taz and Charlie are already telling me what they want to send for their gifts but I told them that the used dome lids off frappicinos, the center roll of the toilet paper, used Qtips and kitty box crunchies do not make suitable gifts, even if those are things that they enjoy themselves! BUT if somebody doesn't put something in the wish list soon, I may not have a choice.......


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

I am not in your secret santa but my kids wrote the following letter to Santa Paws. 

Dear Santa,

We have been the best chis ever this year. We have listened to our momma, and we have not harassed our brother Huly as much as we normally do so we should be at the top of your furkid list for being nice. This year we want some new squeaky toys. We really like those and we would love to try a huggle hound knotties. We also would like to try some of these puzzle treat things we hear about. We never tried one of those. Also our absolute favorites are cookies and bones. We love PureBites Chicken and tendon bones. We also love texas jerky and any bone but mom says they have to be all natural and made in the USA. Not sure if they make any other kind but we would not mind trying junk food.

Thank you Santa!

XOXOXO
BG & Sonny

PS
Can you please tell our momma to save us the pig ears from the pig they are cooking for the Monday night football game? We have been dieing to try one but Uncle Ben always steals them for his chis


----------



## MiniGrace (Oct 31, 2011)

Aw, your pups sound sweet! I hope Santa brings them all that they wish for and more!


----------



## 4bsingreece (Apr 11, 2012)

I missed the wish list... I am using this app and seem to be missing stuff  
I am also excited to be participating!!! Now to go find these wish lists!!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Don't let my two fool you they are little monsters ....cough..... angels who are spoiled brats .....cough...... who never get anything! 

LOL


----------



## appleblossom (Mar 10, 2005)

haha at the kitty crunchies!! mine love to eat chihuahua crunchies they are sooo gross


----------



## 4bsingreece (Apr 11, 2012)

Did my secret Santa shopping tonight!!!! So excited to mail it!!!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

I'm done all of my shopping except for one special order item I'm waiting for. Everything else is wrapped and ready to go! So excited. 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## teetee (Aug 25, 2011)

I'm not done nearly! I bought one item! I'm shopping for neat little knick knacks in the Japanese stores, but they have some strange stuff lol. I'm going to order online and pack some cool little Japan items in there too. I'm so excited for this!


----------



## Natti (Jun 24, 2010)

Im so far behind -Ive got some of the bits, some are on order, but still got so much to do!


----------



## Pookypeds (Jun 20, 2006)

I have a few things already. I can't wait to get started on my recipients gifts!:reindeer::santa:


----------



## Natti (Jun 24, 2010)

I think my girls SS recipients will be getting their gifts sent out to them very soon - I dont know how long it'll take them to get there, so better early than late I think!!


----------



## 4bsingreece (Apr 11, 2012)

Natti said:


> I think my girls SS recipients will be getting their gifts sent out to them very soon - I dont know how long it'll take them to get there, so better early than late I think!!


I am in the same boat! 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MiniGrace (Oct 31, 2011)

Pookypeds said:


> I have a few things already. I can't wait to get started on my recipients gifts!:reindeer::santa:


Whoever's name you got is lucky! Last year for Valentine's Day Taz received a gift you had made and it remains a favorite! I won't say what in case you are making another. I don't want to spoil the surprise!


----------



## teetee (Aug 25, 2011)

I'm so excited! I just finished ss shopping


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

Mine are sent!


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

KC is not in this ss either but saw Huly's letter and asked to paw down some words

Duh, Presentgivesme santa!
: is me KC! i am good chi. i cleans up all the noms off the floors when no one is lookin, see i dont want credits all the time :] please i loves to noms and carry around in my mouth fun plushy squeeky toys. mommy likes to throw them around and i always nom on it. i noms on anythin i thinks that smells noms! nom nom nom away i go~~ :albino:

- KC


----------



## MiniGrace (Oct 31, 2011)

pigeonsheep said:


> KC is not in this ss either but saw Huly's letter and asked to paw down some words
> 
> Duh, Presentgivesme santa!
> : is me KC! i am good chi. i cleans up all the noms off the floors when no one is lookin, see i dont want credits all the time :] please i loves to noms and carry around in my mouth fun plushy squeeky toys. mommy likes to throw them around and i always nom on it. i noms on anythin i thinks that smells noms! nom nom nom away i go~~ :albino:
> ...


Aw, Santa Claus better bring that baby lots of nom noms! How could he resist that little face?


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

I just wrapped the gifts for a very special pup, while listening to some great 
Holiday songs from Jan's thread!  I'm soooooo excited, I want to send it now!

Every time I send out a package I worry the person won't receive it, help me
stop the paranoia!


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

I finally have all of Toby's secret friends present! I just have I wrap em up and send em out. 

Have I told you how much I love Christmas!!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com App


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

To my secretigivesduhpresents to,

Is me KC I almost done with all buyin fun stuff. Mommy waitin for couple things to come thru mail and she makin sumthin speshul for you too so u waits be a good doggeh mmmkay? Yip yip!

- KC


----------



## 4bsingreece (Apr 11, 2012)

Do you think it is ok to mail out our present today? It could take up to 10 days! 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Bought, wrapped, kissed and shipped!!! 


Now we wait...and hope we did good!


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

4bsingreece said:


> Do you think it is ok to mail out our present today? It could take up to 10 days!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


I mailed mine awhile ago! I was scared that it wouldn't get there in time.


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

I'm mailing my gift in the next couple of days. I've just been so busy!!


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com App


----------



## teetee (Aug 25, 2011)

Miya received her ss yesterday!!! Our ss was on the ball!!! She loved them. Thank you very much, SS, you're the best!! I'll post pics today 



FYI-to my SS, don't fret, yours will arrive in due time! I'm having them shipped to me first so I can perty them up and them I'm sending them to you.


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Teetee everytime I see your sig I start laughing and smiling Mitake is just too cute! Love her

BG & Sonny's pup friend box is here waiting to be mailed. It only takes a few days so waiting until 12/1 to mail  ha ha ha must be received in December


----------



## Pookypeds (Jun 20, 2006)

I'm making some of my gifts so it will be a bit longer until I'm done!:santa::reindeer:


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

Pookypeds said:


> I'm making some of my gifts so it will be a bit longer until I'm done!:santa::reindeer:


Oh, what a lucky secret Santa!!! I hope Toby's gift gets here before we leave for Florida on 12/21. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com App


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Pookypeds said:


> I'm making some of my gifts so it will be a bit longer until I'm done!:santa::reindeer:


Can't wait to see what it is!

I love all of your crafts.


----------



## teetee (Aug 25, 2011)

Huly said:


> Teetee everytime I see your sig I start laughing and smiling Mitake is just too cute! Love her
> 
> BG & Sonny's pup friend box is here waiting to be mailed. It only takes a few days so waiting until 12/1 to mail  ha ha ha must be received in December


me too, Christie, ahhahahahaha


----------



## Pookypeds (Jun 20, 2006)

pupluv168 said:


> Oh, what a lucky secret Santa!!! I hope Toby's gift gets here before we leave for Florida on 12/21.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com App


:santa:Thank you!


----------



## Pookypeds (Jun 20, 2006)

~LS~ said:


> Can't wait to see what it is!
> 
> I love all of your crafts.


Thank you!:santa:


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

hey my secretigivesduhpresents to,
mommy bought a couple more things today...and still waitins for mailman to bring the rest~ boy is he slow or what! yip!~ mommy evens told me secret and said shes makin somethin very very speshul for the human :] i cants wait to see pics

- KC , duh! :grommit:


----------



## 4bsingreece (Apr 11, 2012)

We're we suppose to say who sent the package in the package? 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

4bsingreece said:


> We're we suppose to say who sent the package in the package?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


if thats ur only package yes


----------



## Natti (Jun 24, 2010)

Hi SS chis,

We've nearly finished our Secret Santa shopping, Mum just needs to go and get the last couple of bits, and boxes to send them. They'll be on their way in a few days time. I hope they arrive quickly!

Love,
Maisie, Pippi and Shelby


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

My box is ready to go but I have not wrapped anything LOL so I might try to do that tonight and mail it tomorrow!


----------



## intent2smile (Dec 4, 2011)

I am really excited for my SS recipient to get their pressies! I feel like giving the presents was a present in itself (did that make sense?)


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

intent2smile said:


> I am really excited for my SS recipient to get their pressies! I feel like giving the presents was a present in itself (did that make sense?)




YES! Of course it made sense, giving is always more fun than receiving. 

I'm such a nervous wreck, worrying that the package I sent will not arrive,
or that the recipient won't like the gifts, or that something won't fit, oy I
worry too much!


----------



## intent2smile (Dec 4, 2011)

~LS~ said:


> YES! Of course it made sense, giving is always more fun than receiving.
> 
> I'm such a nervous wreck, worrying that the package I sent will not arrive,
> or that the recipient won't like the gifts, or that something won't fit, oy I
> worry too much!


I am the same way LS! I keep worrying about the size of everything! Hoping I picked out something my person likes. I love buying for people though even though I worry after I buy the gifts but that is just a part of me I guess


----------



## 4bsingreece (Apr 11, 2012)

I can't wait till our present arrives to our ss! I even added a bonus for her sibling  


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Mine is being sent out today! I get nervous if they will like it too! Also I can never leave someone out I have to buy for all siblings LOL or get stuff they can share too.


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Just mailed my SS gift


----------



## Natti (Jun 24, 2010)

Our SS presents are being sent out this wednesday. Just waiting on one thing to arrive which should be here tomorrow then theyll be sent. According to the post office they should be there in plenty of time (thank goodness!!)


----------



## teetee (Aug 25, 2011)

I just want to let you [don't] know who know, that we are still waiting on the gifts to arrive from the website Miya ordered them from! We had them shipped here first so we could wrap them all pretty-like, and then we'll send them to you  Should be any day now! Don't want you worrying that you aren't getting a gift. It's coming I promise


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

Finally mailed Toby's friend's gift, and I forgot the card. Finals are seriously killing me, I never forget things like this.


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

We can't wait to get ours! Odie has been really good this year, she promises.


----------



## 4bsingreece (Apr 11, 2012)

KrystalLeigh said:


> We can't wait to get ours! Odie has been really good this year, she promises.


Chloe too! 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## LaceyGirl (Jan 10, 2012)

Wish Lacey and I could have done the Secret Santa this year. Money's just too tight! Maybe next year. Hope everyone participating has lots of fun and gets some cool goodies


----------



## Pookypeds (Jun 20, 2006)

I've still got to make some items for my recipients. Will probably get them mailed out next week!:santa:


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

Our Secret Santa package went out to a special little doggie today! Hope they like it. Lady, Prince and Santa spent a day together recently shopping! Now Lady and Prince can't understand why they can't leave dog cookies for Santa on Christmas Eve!


----------



## MiniGrace (Oct 31, 2011)

Ours are getting mailed day after tomorrow. We are waiting on one more thing.....


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Jayda said:


> Our Secret Santa package went out to a special little doggie today! Hope they like it. Lady, Prince and Santa spent a day together recently shopping! Now Lady and Prince can't understand why they can't leave dog cookies for Santa on Christmas Eve!


For santa to eat or for them to steal?


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

*your gonna get your package today , secret freinds !!!*

i just tracked the package we sent out to our special doggie freinds and it says its out for delivery today !!! Cant wait to see pics !!!


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

I'm going to be so excited when our gifts show up! Things take so long to get here in the mail . I'm loving seeing everyone else's gifts though.


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

KrystalLeigh said:


> I'm going to be so excited when our gifts show up! Things take so long to get here in the mail . I'm loving seeing everyone else's gifts though.


 i cant wait to see Odie with her presents


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

KrystalLeigh said:


> I'm going to be so excited when our gifts show up! Things take so long to get here in the mail . I'm loving seeing everyone else's gifts though.



Krystal it's taking a long time for mine to come too, I think they are 
simply busy because the holidays are approaching. I'm sure it'll come.


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

~LS~ said:


> Krystal it's taking a long time for mine to come too, I think they are
> simply busy because the holidays are approaching. I'm sure it'll come.


Yes, I'm sure it will too. For some reason, it always seems like it takes a long time for mail to get here. Now they want to sort our mail in Vancouver instead of in the city, which will probably take even longer. :foxes15:


----------



## MiniGrace (Oct 31, 2011)

I am enjoying seeing everyone's secret Santa pictures too. I hope you guys get yours soon too!


----------



## Smith (Jun 7, 2010)

Shipped our Secret Santa presents off on Friday! This is my first Secret Santa ever. I, uh, may have gone a little overboard... >.>


----------



## Natti (Jun 24, 2010)

Sent ours out a few days ago (the post office assured me they would get there before christmas LOL)... Went over budget a bit i'm afraid!!!


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

We went over the budget on both of ours. It's hard not to!


----------



## MiniGrace (Oct 31, 2011)

Me too! But you are right, it is hard not to go over budget. But the good thong is there are so many sales this time of year!


----------



## teetee (Aug 25, 2011)

~LS~ said:


> Krystal it's taking a long time for mine to come too, I think they are
> simply busy because the holidays are approaching. I'm sure it'll come.


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Tiffany, you got a Russian one like that?


----------



## intent2smile (Dec 4, 2011)

KrystalLeigh said:


> We went over the budget on both of ours. It's hard not to!


I did too. Then I just made myself feel better because Amazon only charges tax on items that ship to Texas or at we were the only State charged tax by Amazon the last I heard. So I figured I could go over a few dollars and it wouldn't count because I would have had to pay tax anyhow if it didn't go to her state instead of mine.


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Looks like many went over budget. My hubby was very suspicious of how 
much I spent...luckily for me he has no clue how much things cost though. :coolwink: 

There is no need for our partners to know...it's between us girls...right?!


----------



## intent2smile (Dec 4, 2011)

~LS~ said:


> Looks like many went over budget. My hubby was very suspicious of how
> much I spent...luckily for me he has no clue how much things cost though. :coolwink:
> 
> There is no need for our partners to know...it's between us girls...right?!


Agreed!

I think mine has already forgotten about it. He might remember if he looks at my orders list in Amazon but I have the rule around Christmas that he can't look at that screen in case I buy something from Amazon.


----------



## teetee (Aug 25, 2011)

~LS~ said:


> Looks like many went over budget. My hubby was very suspicious of how
> much I spent...luckily for me he has no clue how much things cost though. :coolwink:
> 
> There is no need for our partners to know...it's between us girls...right?!


no need, no need at all dear friend. I really enjoyed this secret santa exchange. I'm so excited for our recipient to get his/her gifts. It was so fun shopping for them.

ps.







...oh yea!!!


----------



## 4bsingreece (Apr 11, 2012)

I did pretty good. Only went over a little  I hope our ss likes their presents. They should be arriving anyday!!!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## 4bsingreece (Apr 11, 2012)

There have not been any new post for SS.... Come on postal workers  


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

My pups are eagerly waiting for the non sexy mailman (LOL could not help myself LS) to bring some goodies


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

Odie too! I got so excited when I saw the mailman coming with his little package computer yesterday, but it was for my neighbour. 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Huly said:


> My pups are eagerly waiting for the non sexy mailman (LOL could not help myself LS) to bring some goodies




Mailmen are all sexy...except on days when they bring you bills to pay, then they are not cute whatsoever! :sad3:


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

i have a very cute mailman .


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

LOL Elaine, does he bring you goodies?


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

LOL , LS . he brings lot of packages but alot of bills too


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

I was just watching my mailman out the window just a minute ago. Creepy stalker! Haha. I wouldn't call him sexy, but he did bring me two Christmas cards and no bills today so he gets an A+! :santa:


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Bahaha Krystal I love it that because of me you are now checking out your mailman, lol. :lol: Oh my goodness.... :laughing4:


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

HAHA it's true! I am! Maybe he'll have to knock when I get my package and I can get a better look.


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Haha, you know I'm lucky I have two different mailmen that come...depends on
the day, but both are very cute. One of them is grumpy though, so we keep 
our conversations short,lol, but the other is so cute, every time he comes 
hubby tells me "the sexy mailman is here, go get your package, try to not 
flirt too much"....lol, and I try, haha. It's hard not to, he's really nice and is
always smiling, and once I had to pay him but was missing 2$ and he said it
was ok!...prince charming I tell you!  I'm getting him a Christmas gift, it was
hubby's idea, because he's always so good and kind to us.


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

Aw! That's so sweet to get him a gift. I bet he'll be thrilled. What are you going to get him? I don't really know our mailman. We used to have a mailwoman and they've just switched on us.


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Well hubby wants to get him a fancy bottle...but I'm thinking more along the lines of a gift certificate.


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

i have 3 mailmen....def. NOT sexy~ one is on time, rings the doorbell when needed and goes to the right door, the other one leaves mail in the wrong mailbox...we have 2 of them and one is the current mailbox and the other was the one that came with the house...and the last mailman is a complete doofus...he doesnt ring the bell when needed...and leaves the little paper sayin we missed it in the mailbox... -.-


----------



## MiniGrace (Oct 31, 2011)

KrystalLeigh said:


> HAHA it's true! I am! Maybe he'll have to knock when I get my package and I can get a better look.


I read this too quickly and at first I thought you said you were hoping that he would have to knock so you could get a closer look at his package! 

I hope somebody else will get their SS soon too! I get nervous that ours will like their gifts!


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

MiniGrace said:


> I read this too quickly and at first I thought you said you were hoping that he would have to knock so you could get a closer look at his package!
> 
> I hope somebody else will get their SS soon too! I get nervous that ours will like their gifts!


HAHA yikes! Hopefully not!


----------



## 4bsingreece (Apr 11, 2012)

I mailed our dec 3rd! It should be there anyday! I am starting to get nervous!


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

i mailed alittle hoodie to Krystal that she bought from me and it took over 2 weeks to get there but she finally got it . some times i mail to Canada and it only takes 3 days... and sometimes a very long time


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

Yes, sometimes it takes mail quite awhile to get here! I'm only a 3 or 4 hour drive to the states too. I'm guessing that sometimes things get stuck at customs for a little while.


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

KrystalLeigh said:


> Aw! That's so sweet to get him a gift. I bet he'll be thrilled. What are you going to get him?...



I think I found the PERFECT gift!  :happynails: :coolwink: ccasion1:


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

LOL. omg LS, you naughty girl ... you wouldnt , you wouldnt.


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

elaina said:


> LOL. omg LS, you naughty girl ... you wouldnt , you wouldnt.



Haha no way, I wouldn't do it, hubby would make me disappear! :help:


----------



## kaymfg (Dec 1, 2012)

My two chi's have been the best . . . . . . Not counting all the times chica stole mommys bra's and hid them under her bed. . . . And just yesterday papi pottied on my favorite blanket and blamed it on chica. . . . Ah kids  lol but Santa be aware this is their first Christmas  they don't understand they actually have to be GOOD to get something from Santa lol mommy just lets them get what ever they want to lol


----------



## kaymfg (Dec 1, 2012)

~LS~ said:


> I think I found the PERFECT gift!  :happynails: :coolwink: ccasion1:


Haha :laughing4: that's so funny lol imma get my man a lump of coal lol


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

~LS~ said:


> I think I found the PERFECT gift!  :happynails: :coolwink: ccasion1:


HAHA maybe he already wears those?


----------



## kaymfg (Dec 1, 2012)

*secret santa?*

What exactly is secret Santa?


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

LS I triple dog dare you lol


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

kaymfg said:


> What exactly is secret Santa?


About Secret Santa

We do a secret santa on here, except we do it through the mail. If you search "Secret Santa Sign Up 2012" on here you'll find the thread with the instructions. You must have 500 posts to join.


----------



## MiniGrace (Oct 31, 2011)

KrystalLeigh said:


> HAHA maybe he already wears those?


I knew that's why you wanted him to knock on your door!


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Oh ladies, haha. ccasion5:


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Huly said:


> LS I triple dog dare you lol



What are we 5? LOL no way, you first!   haha


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

~LS~ said:


> What are we 5? LOL no way, you first!   haha


Lol I don't have a sexy mailman lol


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Huly said:


> Lol I don't have a sexy mailman lol



That is why it would be even better!  ...besides, I'm sure he'll feel sexy after he tries those on, lol.


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

~LS~ said:


> That is why it would be even better!  ...besides, I'm sure he'll feel sexy after he tries those on, lol.


Lol lol lol

I can see me and you being double trouble if we are together


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Huly said:


> Lol lol lol
> 
> I can see me and you being double trouble if we are together



Come on down to Canada! ccasion5: I have a couch that pulls out into a
queen sized bed! ....you might have to share it with the Basenji boys though.


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Here's one for you ladies!    (click on link, turn your volume up!)

UPS delivery driver sings "Santa Is Your UPS Man". [VIDEO]


----------



## 4bsingreece (Apr 11, 2012)

So beside Chloe, who else is waiting for their SS gift to arrive? 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

4bsingreece said:


> So beside Chloe, who else is waiting for their SS gift to arrive?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


Odie is still waiting for two to come. I know that one is on its way! 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## Natti (Jun 24, 2010)

Still waiting on my girls gifts to arrive 

Two of the three we sent have arrived and I'd expect the other to arrive any time now


----------



## 4bsingreece (Apr 11, 2012)

The gift Chloe has sent (on dec 3rd) has not been delivered yet either. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## teetee (Aug 25, 2011)

I am so anxious for Miya's ss to post a "Santa came!" thread. I check everyday, multiple times a day lol. Miya and I can't wait!!


----------



## 4bsingreece (Apr 11, 2012)

teetee said:


> I am so anxious for Miya's ss to post a "Santa came!" thread. I check everyday, multiple times a day lol. Miya and I can't wait!!


Lol! Glad I am not the only one! 



Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

BG & Sonny are still waiting too  They keep going in my living room to knock over and check out their stockings. They are anxiously waiting for their SS gift cause mom says NO to the stockings LOL


----------



## Natti (Jun 24, 2010)

Aghhhhh Just had a message from Parcelforce saying I have to pay almost £30 in charges... Addressed to Pippi LOL!!! It has to be a SS gift!!!


----------



## 4bsingreece (Apr 11, 2012)

Natti said:


> Aghhhhh Just had a message from Parcelforce saying I have to pay almost £30 in charges... Addressed to Pippi LOL!!! It has to be a SS gift!!!


Why if it is a gift????


----------



## Natti (Jun 24, 2010)

Because the UKs a NIGHTMARE!! LOL


----------



## 4bsingreece (Apr 11, 2012)

Oh no! That awful!!!!


----------



## Smith (Jun 7, 2010)

Oh no!


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

That sucks!


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

awww, i wonder why that happened... i've sent numerous packages to the UK and it never happened to any of the people i sent to .... Maybe the value on the customs form was a high value? i know they will tax if its over a certain amount. i always try to keep it under 60 dollar value


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

The value is what causes the fee...  when I send out my products to international places I value them $1 each lol!...no fees for the receiver


----------



## 4bsingreece (Apr 11, 2012)

This would have been good to know!! I hope our ss doesn't have to pay!!!!  


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Natti (Jun 24, 2010)

oh well these things happen sometimes - Ive had things sent to me with less than $5 value and still had charges occasionally. It seems to be a bit hit and miss with customs.

Maisies SS arrived this morning too - Ive taken photos, I'll upload them later - my girls are so happy, thank you!!


----------



## 4bsingreece (Apr 11, 2012)

Natti said:


> oh well these things happen sometimes - Ive had things sent to me with less than $5 value and still had charges occasionally. It seems to be a bit hit and miss with customs.
> 
> Maisies SS arrived this morning too - Ive taken photos, I'll upload them later - my girls are so happy, thank you!!


Yay!!!!!!! 
Did you have to pay for maisies as well?


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Natti said:


> Aghhhhh Just had a message from Parcelforce saying I have to pay almost £30 in charges... Addressed to Pippi LOL!!! It has to be a SS gift!!!




OUCH! That's a lot of money, poor you. This makes no sense to me, considering it's a gift. Wow!


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

Aw I feel so bad that you had to pay, Nat! Seems crazy that you would have to pay for a gift. 

I was really excited when I saw a parcel at our door... it was a Christmas present for my brother-in-law. :foxes15:


----------



## teetee (Aug 25, 2011)

still no post from Miya's ss. HURRY UP SEXY MAIL MAN HURRY UP!!!


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

teetee said:


> still no post from Miya's ss. HURRY UP SEXY MAIL MAN HURRY UP!!!



No way, you have one of "those" too?!


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

KrystalLeigh said:


> ...
> 
> I was really excited when I saw a parcel at our door... it was a Christmas present for my brother-in-law. :foxes15:




Aww aren't you just so so happy for your dear brother in law?


----------



## Natti (Jun 24, 2010)

No I didnt have to pay for Maisies. 

Ive rearranged delivery for Pippis one for tomorrow now the charges have been paid - Cant wait to let her open it, she was trying to help open Maisies yesterday!!


----------



## 4bsingreece (Apr 11, 2012)

Yay! Glad you did not have to pay! Hope she loved everything. I can't wait to see picks! 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

i cant wait to see more ss pics


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

~LS~ said:


> Aww aren't you just so so happy for your dear brother in law?


Haha I guess......

I spy my mailman's truck! Going to hide behind my Christmas tree in the window and spy on him.


----------



## Natti (Jun 24, 2010)

Pippis SS gift arrived while I was at the doctors today - Best thing to come back to after a stressful (and very cold rainy) day! 

Will open it in a min


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

Yay! Can't wait to see! We can open gifts vicariously through you. 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## 4bsingreece (Apr 11, 2012)

Whoo hoo !!! I am starting to think ours will never come :/ I suck at waiting .... Lol


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Natti (Jun 24, 2010)

Hopefully yours will arrive any time now... Shelbys hasnt arrived yet either and dont think the one she sent has been recieved yet either


----------



## 4bsingreece (Apr 11, 2012)

Natti , I am so bad a waiting, I let my kids open presents that were sent to them tonight instead of waiting .... Lol 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

Here's hoping for a Christmas Eve delivery! 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## 4bsingreece (Apr 11, 2012)

Us too!!! Fingers crossed! 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Pookypeds (Jun 20, 2006)

Wanted to say that my Secret Santa gifts to my recipients will be a bit late - sometime after Christmas - because I'm making some of the gifts and I got a very late start because of my health problems and I was in the hospital for several days. What I'm making for you all should make up for the delay.:santa:ccasion1::reindeer:


----------



## 4bsingreece (Apr 11, 2012)

Maybe you could private message them so they know.  sorry you have not been well. Hope you are feeling better. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

Going to be out and about tomorrow, and hoping I come home to a chi package! If not, it can be a new years gift.


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

I went out this morning and came back to find BOTH ss packages at my door! It's a Christmas miracle! Hahaha :santa::reindeer:

Can't wait to open them with Odie and I'll post pictures asap.


----------



## 4bsingreece (Apr 11, 2012)

Yay! So happy for you and the babies Krystal!!!


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

KrystalLeigh said:


> I went out this morning and came back to find BOTH ss packages at my door! It's a Christmas miracle! Hahaha :santa::reindeer:
> 
> Can't wait to open them with Odie and I'll post pictures asap.


hehe . that is great news !!! i'll be looking for pics. i cant wait :foxes_207:


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

Lol I got a package from someone as well but from a diff Ss....boy was it not what I was expectin...someone thought KC was a cat me thinks lmao o.o


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

Elaine, the angora sweater was waiting at the door as well! I'll post pics tomorrow after she opens her presents.


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

KrystalLeigh said:


> Elaine, the angora sweater was waiting at the door as well! I'll post pics tomorrow after she opens her presents.


oh, wow!!! i'm surprised. i thought it would take as long as the last one. i'm so happy you got it before Christmas :happy7:
i'll be looking for pics! yay !!!


----------



## teetee (Aug 25, 2011)

KrystalLeigh said:


> I went out this morning and came back to find BOTH ss packages at my door! It's a Christmas miracle! Hahaha :santa::reindeer:
> 
> Can't wait to open them with Odie and I'll post pictures asap.


      !!!!!

perfect timing!


----------



## Natti (Jun 24, 2010)

Its 1.20am in the UK now... so Merry Christmas everyone!! Have an amazing day. And chihuahuas, remember to say thank you to Santa Paws and stay away from the mince pies!!


----------



## 4bsingreece (Apr 11, 2012)

Merry Christmas!!!!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Pookypeds (Jun 20, 2006)

4bsingreece said:


> Merry Christmas!!!!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App



Merry Christmas!
I sent you a PM.:santa:


----------



## 4bsingreece (Apr 11, 2012)

Pookypeds said:


> Merry Christmas!
> I sent you a PM.:santa:


Can't wait.  


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Pookypeds (Jun 20, 2006)

4bsingreece and MiniGrace......My gifts to you should arrive on Friday, Jan. 4. I can't wait til you get them and to see if you like them!:santa: My health problems took priority this Christmas and put me behind on everything! Hoping next Christmas I will be in better health! Anyways, your gifts are on their way!


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

Can't wait to see what u made shelly!


----------



## 4bsingreece (Apr 11, 2012)

Yay! So exciting!!! Glad you are better.  can't wait to see what you made! 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

shelly ! where is my pooky poop! :lol: i finished ur bag! pics are on fb  i was hopin u would see if before others did but ur nowhere to be found! *sobs* i was workin on it till 5:30 am! LOL :lol: hope ur ok <3


----------



## 4bsingreece (Apr 11, 2012)

Chloe got her package today.... Going to post pics now!!!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------

